# calentito o calientito



## alejandro(colima)

me pueden decir cual es la forma correcta si calentito o calientito

gracias


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Calientito, según yo (por lo menos en México) 
Saludos


----------



## renneo

Tengo que concordar con Tigger...en Mexico decimos "calientito"......


----------



## lapachis8

Hola,
Si el adjetivo es 
caliente
al cambiar a diminutivo ( aumentativo o plural) , la raíz del adjetivo no tiene por qué cambiar.
saludos


----------



## Yuribear

En México decimos calientito... pero en realidad se dice calentito. Digamos que si estás escribiendo un libro, o traduciendo... es mejor que pongas calentito.
Saludos!


----------



## Fernando

En España desde luego cambia a calentito.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Yuribear said:


> En México decimos calientito... pero en realidad se dice calentito. Digamos que si estás escribiendo un libro, o traduciendo... es mejor que pongas calentito.
> Saludos!


  
¡Santas berenjenas del huerto!
...Nunca hubiera imaginado que eso era lo correcto...


----------



## alejandro(colima)

a ver : la forma no conjugable del verbo calentar,  es calentado(participio), por lo que infiero que debe ser calentito y no calientito .

esta calentito aquello : es decir no se esta conjugando

que opinan ?


----------



## scndone

¡Hola! Yo soy de España y aquí lo que se usa es calentito, quizá en méxico esté aceptado calientito porque allí se usa más, pero aquí se consideraría incorrecto. Digo todo esto sin ánimo de ofender a nadie, sólo quiero echar una mano a Alejandro.

¡Saludos!


----------



## Lillith

hola alejandro,  creo q la respuesta ya queda a tu criterio...ambas formas son correctas, como han planteado los demas, solo queda elejir en donde estas para usarlas  

saludos


----------



## scndone

Muy bien dicho Lillith. Seguramente a mí también me mirarían con cara rara si en México dijera calentito, simplemente sucede que a cada cual le suena bien lo suyo. Pero todo tiene solución. Dependiendo de donde estés usa una, u otra. Asunto arreglado.


----------



## Yuribear

Calentito se que también lo utilizan mucho en sudamérica, v.gr., Argentina, Chile, Perú y Uruguay con seguridad. Los otros no estoy segura.

Lapachis que la vida te sea leve. Nadie ha dicho que la RAE sea la última coca-cola en el desierto, sino que ésta por lo regular recoge los términos de todos los hispano-hablantes, aunque tenga sus lagunas.


----------



## MORELITA

En Argentina...

Calentito .!!!


----------



## Dove27

esto está *calentito*!


----------



## Vanest

*Solo una observación, ¿era esta palabra la que querían significar? Porque yo siempre había utilizado 'calientito' (en el Ecuador decimos así) para decir "La casa está calientita", como quien dice "la casa está abrigada". Porque la definición que he pegado aquí se refiere a otra cosa... ¿No será que 'calientito' es el diminutivo de caliente cuando quiere decir 'abrigado' y 'calentito' es un derivado de éste? Es solo una inquietud. Hay muchos diminutivos que no están en el DRAE simplemente porque el diccionario no alcnaza a recoger todas las variaciones posibles de una palabra, y no porque no exista...*

*calentito**, ta**.*
(Del dim. de _caliente_).*1.* adj. coloq. Recién hecho o sucedido.*2.* m._ And._ *churro* (ǁ fruta de sartén). http://forum.wordreference.com/U. m. en pl.http://forum.wordreference.com/


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## abbaaccddc

Encontré esto en otro foro:

porque dicen alante cuando quieren decir adelante? 
calentito cuando quieren decir calientito 
trenta cuando es treinta 
vente cuando es veinte 
setiembre cuando es septiembre 
esamen cuando es examen 
tasi cuando es taxi 
ginasio cuando es gimnasio 
arradio cuando es radio 
amotos, cuando son motos

La respuesta es: en cada lugar se habla diferente.

Si el DPD hoy acepta _calientísimo_ apuesto a que en el futuro el DRAE o una segunda edición del DPD aceptarán _calientito._


----------



## vevox17

Hola, buueno, yo estudio fonoaudiología y me dijieron que la palabra correcta es calentito porque el verbo es calentar y cuando se conjuga, la "e" tónica se diptonga, proceso conocido como diptogación, por lo tanto, quedaría, por ej: yo caliento. Lo mismo ocurre con los diminutivos. En una transcripcion fonológica sería: 

1.- Calentar --> /kalentár/ (acento tónico en la "a", no se diptonga.)

2.- Caliente --> /kal*ié*nte/ y por eso no se dice calente porque esa "e", que es tónica, se digtonga en "ie"

3.- Calentito --> /kalentíto/ (porque el acento tónico cae en la "i", no se diptoga.)

bueno, ojalá les sirva. Así que ahora todos a decir CALENTITO jajaj. De todos modo, la RAE es recomedativa y no impositiva. También, el español está abierto a cambios, por lo tanto, si en muchos países se dice CALIENTITO, lo más probable es que algún día se termine aceptando. Chau

PD: si tienen más dudas pongan "diptongación e calentito" en google y hagan click en un link donde dice "nacion.com"


----------



## Mariarayen

Como dijo Yuribear por estas zonas se usa "calentito"


----------



## bb008

tigger_uhuhu said:


> ¡Santas berenjenas del huerto!
> ...Nunca hubiera imaginado que eso era lo correcto...


 
Hola:

 yo tampoco me imaginaba eso, nosotros también decimos calientico


----------



## La.Zrta.Geni

Yo creo que en cada lugar lo pueden decir como quieran.
Es que en ciertos lugares dicen calientito ues lo toman como si viniera del adjetivo caliente. y en otros dicen caliente ya que lo dicen proveniendo del verbo calentar.
Yo siempre tube esta pregunta y todavia no la puedo responder.
La verdad no se cual es la correcta.


----------



## Guachipem

Yo estoy con vevox17. Lo correcto es "calentito", ya que la diptongación de la "e" sólo ocurre cuando en esta está el acento tónico. 

Decimos por ejemplo h*e*rramienta, y no h*ie*rramienta, aunque la palabra venga de h*ie*rro, porque en h*ié*rro la sílaba tónica está en la "e", y diptonga en "ie". En cambio deja de diptongarse en h*e*rramiénta al pasar la sílaba tónica a otro lugar (que si se fijan, ha hecho que se diptongue en otro lugar, dando lugar a herram*ie*nta en vez de herram*e*nta). Y lo mismo ocurre con muchísimas palabras. Por el mismo motivo, es incorrecto decir f*ue*rtísimo, en lugar de f*o*rtísimo, aunque fortísimo venga de fuerte.


----------



## Betildus

Esta discusión se puso caliente, ya ni sé cómo decirlo en diminutivo.
En el sur de Chile, toda la vida escuché *calentito* pero cuando llegué a Santiago, me miraban como bicho raro, acá se usaba *calientito*.
Pienso que la confusión está entre el verbo *calentar *y el adjetivo *caliente*, que paso a hacer un "copy-paste"  para ver si alguien logra aclarármelo.
*CALENTAR* v. tr. y pron. [1j]. Hacer subir la temperatura.
 2. Azotar, dar golpes. § v. tr.
 3. Fig. Enardecer, animar: calentar los ánimos apagados.
 4. Vulg. Excitar sexualmente.
 5. Fig. Enfervorizar en una disputa. § v. tr. e intr.
 6. DEP. Desentumecer los músculos antes de practicar un deporte.

*CALIENTE* adj. Dotado de calor: agua caliente.
 2. Fig. Acalorado, fogoso: una caliente discusión.
 3. Vulg. Excitado sexualmente.
 4. Colomb. Dícese de la persona valiente y atrevida.
 Dinero caliente (ECON.), capitales que pasan rápidamente de un sitio a otro para aprovechar las variaciones de los tantos por ciento de interés. SIN.: hot money. 
 En caliente, al instante.

Saludos


----------



## vevox17

Hola, el asunto no es si el verbo es calentar o el adjetivo caliente, sino de la diptogación de la E, tómenlo como una regla. Busquen información en google para que les quede más claro. Saludos.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

¡Hola!

Sé que se puede decir *calentísimo* (en vez de *calientísimo*), pero, ¿se puede decir *calentito* en vez de *calientito*?

Igual para otras palabras como *fortísimo*, etc.

Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## aceituna

Yo digo *calentito*, pero no sé si calientito es correcto también...
(Los dos superlativos calentísimo y calientísimo están admitidos).


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola Jorge,

Por lo pronto, de los dos, el único que figura en el DRAE es calentito.

Atentamente,

Erasmo.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

¡Qué bien! Yo decía *calentito* y temía que estuviera incorrecto. Gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## josenovich

¡Qué emoción, hablo bien! =D

Me voy a dormir a mi cama calentita. 


¿Por cierto, no creen que suena algo vulgar decir 'calientito'?
¿O 'Setiembre'?

:/


----------



## bella.roos

La raiz de calientito es "caliente" y no "calentar". Calientito es el diminutivo de caliente indicando "un poco caliente".


----------



## Jellby

La raíz es la misma. El diptongo se pierde cuando no es la sílaba tónica, es mayoritariamente "ca*len*tito", igual que "*for*tísimo", "*bon*dad", "*o*val"... Aunque "calientito" probablemente se use normalmente en algunas zonas de América.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Jellby said:


> Aunque "calientito" probablemente se use normalmente en algunas zonas de América.


 
Pues en Centroamérica en general y *El Salvador* en particular decimos "*calientito*". Jamás he oído o visto escrito dicho adjetivo como "calentito".

Saludes.


----------



## piraña utria

¡Qué curioso este tema!

En Colombia dependiendo de la región será "calientico" o "calientito". Nos sonaría extrañísimo el "calentito".

Saludos,


----------



## Polizón

En el Perú la forma más usada es _calientito_, pero también he oído la forma _calentito_.
Es bueno saber las regals que da la RAE acerca de las modificaciones que sufre una palabra dependiendo de si es adjetivo, sustantivo, verbo (y sus conjugaciones), o si es un diminutivo (amén de otras formas). No obstante ello, me parece que también es importante saber dónde se usa una palabra y dónde no se usa; o en todo caso cuál es el significado de una palabra en cada país. 
Hace un par de días un amigo, que vive en España, me dijo que hable con la _tía _de tal empresa. Yo le respondí que ella se caería de espalda si supiera que le han dicho _tía_, pues en el Perú si a una mujer de 30 años le dicen _tía_, ya suena a vieja. Este amigo me aclaró que este tratamiento es muy usual en España y que no tiene ninguna connotación despectiva. Si ven este enlace verán que la palabra _tío_ tiene muchas acepciones. 
Entonces, queda claro que el fondo es importante, pero también la forma.
Saludos,
Polizón


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

En mi país es "calentito". Conozco a una única persona que dice "medialunas calientitas" y el pobre es objeto de muchas burlas por parte de sus compañeros de trabajo. La próxima vez que lo vea lo voy a tranquilizar: no está solo, millones lo dicen igual que él. 
Saludos


----------



## coquis14

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> En mi país es "calentito". Conozco a una única persona que dice "medialunas calientitas" y el pobre es objeto de muchas burlas por parte de sus compañeros de trabajo. La próxima vez que lo vea lo voy a tranquilizar: *no está solo, millones lo dicen igual que él*.
> Saludos


 Muy cierto , acá pasa también.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> La próxima vez que lo vea lo voy a tranquilizar: no está solo, millones lo dicen igual que él.
> Saludos


 
¡Vaya que no está solo!

Si sumamos los 100 millones de mexicanos más los 40 millones de centroamericanos que decimos "*calientito*", es obvio que *140 millones de personas* no pueden estar equivocadas, aunque nuestro querido DRAE no lo incluya.
Creo que al final, ambas formas terminarán por figurar en el DRAE.

Un saludo *calientito* para todos.


----------



## Polizón

Ayutuxte said:


> ¡Vaya que no está solo!
> 
> Si sumamos los 100 millones de mexicanos más los 40 millones de centroamericanos que decimos "*calientito*", es obvio que *140 millones de personas* no pueden estar equivocadas, aunque nuestro querido DRAE no lo incluya.


 
Sigue sumando, mi estimado Ayutuxte, que en varios países de Sudamérica también dicen calientito.
Saludos.


----------



## Jellby

Ayutuxte said:


> es obvio que *140 millones de personas* no pueden estar equivocadas



Aunque en este caso el argumento puede ser válido, eso es una falacia _ad popolum_ 



> Creo que al final, ambas formas terminarán por figurar en el DRAE.



El DPD ya da por buenas "calentísimo" y "calientísimo".


----------



## mirx

Pues yo sigo sin entender por qué es "calentito", han explicado que tiene que ver con diptóngos y supresión de vocales. Bien, perfecto, bastante válido para verbos y sus conjugaciones así como para los adjetivos. Sólo que en este caso esta es la única palabra que ahora se me viene a la mente que cambia su morfología en diminutivo. Según yo para hacer los diminutivos no hay más que suprimir la última vocal -cuando la palabra termina en vocal- y agregar "ito", o bien, la terminación del diminutivo que se quiera.

Aguam*ie*l = ¿aguam*e*lita?
Enf*ie*stado (estar de fiesta) = ¿enf*e*stadito?
Corr*ie*ndo = ¿corr*e*ndito?

En cualquiera de lo casos en México se prouncia claramente "ie", al igual que el los diminutivos de gerundio que al igual que en Venzuela también en México se llegan a oir.


----------



## Jellby

mirx said:


> Pues yo sigo sin entender por qué es "calentito", han explicado que tiene que ver con diptóngos y supresión de vocales.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Aguam*ie*l = ¿aguam*e*lita?
> Enf*ie*stado (estar de fiesta) = ¿enf*e*stadito?
> Corr*ie*ndo = ¿corr*e*ndito?



Ten en cuenta que "caliente" ya tiene una alteración vocálica con respecto a su origen ("calentar", "calentado"). Como ocurre con las formas verbales, el diptongo aparece cuando recae sobre él el acento prosódico (ca*lien*te) , y al desplazarse a otra sílaba, vuelve la vocal simple "original" (calen*ti*to). Pasa con otras palabras (es*tier*col/esterco*le*ro, *cie*go/ce*ga*to, *muer*to/mor*tal*).

Con "corriendito" y "aguamielita" podría pasar también, y probablemente si fueran palabras de uso corriente habría pasado (*miel*/me*lo*so), a mí de hecho no me suenan _tan_ mal. Con "enfiestado" el caso es distinto, porque la sílaba tónica no es "fies", de hecho podría haberse dicho que de "*fies*ta", "fes*te*jo" y "enfes*ta*do". Y hablando de usos "corrientes", tenemos "co*rrien*te" y "escorren*tí*a".

De todas formas, los diminutivos son muy particulares, de "rueda" tenemos "ruedita" o "ruedecita", pero también "rodela" y "rodaja". De "cuerda", "cuerdita" o "cuerdecita", pero también "cordón" y "cordel". De "pueblo", "pueblito" o "pueblecito", pero también "poblacho" y "población"...


----------



## mirx

> Jellby
> Ten en cuenta que "caliente" ya tiene una alteración vocálica con respecto a su origen ("calentar", "calentado"). Como ocurre con las formas verbales, el diptongo aparece cuando recae sobre él el acento prosódico (ca*lien*te) , y al desplazarse a otra sílaba, vuelve la vocal simple "original" (calen*ti*to). Pasa con otras palabras (es*tier*col/esterco*le*ro, *cie*go/ce*ga*to, *muer*to/mor*tal*).


 
Gracias Jelby, esto me había quedado claro con las explicaciones anteriores, lo que no veo es por qué esta regla deba afectar a los diminutivos, y más me intriga porque ahora mismo no recuerdo otra palabra que siga ese mismo patrón -en diminutivo-. Precisamente por eso puse los otros tres ejemplos.



> De todas formas, los diminutivos son muy particulares, de "rueda" tenemos "ruedita" o "ruedecita", pero también "rodela" y "rodaja". De "cuerda", "cuerdita" o "cuerdecita", pero también "cordón" y "cordel". De "pueblo", "pueblito" o "pueblecito", pero también "poblacho" y "población"...


 
Rodaja, rodela, cordón, cordel y población para mí no tienen nada de diminutivos, y con "diminutivo" me refiero a la acepción dos del diccionario de la RAE. Ya que todas son palabras con significados completamente diferentes, específicos, e independientes de la palabra que los originó. Lo mismo con el "calentito" que varios han citado aquí, que no es lo mismo que el diminutivo de "caliente".


----------



## rocstar

Hola a todos:

Aquí lo que dice el DRAE de calientísimo (el superlativo):

*3.* Muchos adjetivos que tienen en su raíz los diptongos *ie o*_* ue* _presentan en el superlativo formas sin diptongar que conservan la raíz del adjetivo latino correspondiente, como ocurre en _certísimo, fortísimo,_ _novísimo _o_ ternísimo_. En la mayoría de los casos, estas formas alternan en el uso con otras que incorporan la raíz española del adjetivo, como _ciertísimo, fuertísimo, nuevísimo _o _tiernísimo,_* igualmente válidas y, por* lo general, *más coloquiales*; en algún caso, *la forma con diptongo* *carece de aceptación en el habla culta de algunas zonas*, *pero es* *usada con normalidad en otras*, *como ocurre con *_*calientísimo*,_ *forma comúnmente usada en algunos países de América*,* pero ajena a la norma culta en otras zonas del ámbito hispánico.*

*Espero haber ayudado.*

*Rocstar*


----------



## Jellby

mirx said:


> Rodaja, rodela, cordón, cordel y población para mí no tienen nada de diminutivos, y con "diminutivo" me refiero a la acepción dos del diccionario de la RAE. Ya que todas son palabras con significados completamente diferentes, específicos, e independientes de la palabra que los originó.



Los sufijos "-aja" y "-ela" es también propios de diminutivos (o variantes expresivas: "migaja", "cojuelo"), aunque, como dices, estas palabras han pasado a tener significados propios (como "mosquito", "manecilla", "platino").

No se tratata tanto de que un diptongo cambie al formarse una palabra derivada, sino que la palabra "normal" y la tienen un mismo origen y en una se ha generado un diptongo y en otra no. O al formarse la derivada se ha revertido el cambio. Que esto pases en unas ocasiones y no en otras, o en unos lugares y no en otros, no es tan extraño, también tiene que ver con la "antigüedad" de las palabras.


----------



## mirx

Rocstar, gracias por la información; al menos hay espeanza de que pronto se acepte "calientito", la última vez que consulté el DPD respecto a _"fuertísimo" _era "desaconsejable su uso y propio de la lengua descuidada". Ahora ya es válido.

Jellby, por supuesto que hay muchísimas formas de componer diminutivos, mi duda específica es en aquellos con componentes "ie", repito, ahora mismo no se me ocurre otra palabra aparte de "caliente" que cambie su forma en diminutivo, por eso ponía como ejemplo -y duda a la vez- aguamiel, corriendo, y enfiestar.

Gracias a los dos.


----------



## Alma Shofner

En Sonora se dice calientito. No he escuchado calentito, no suena "normal". Muy interesante el análisis que están haciendo. 
Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

mirx said:


> Rocstar, gracias por la información; al menos hay espeanza de que pronto se acepte "calientito", la última vez que consulté el DPD respecto a _"fuertísimo" _era "desaconsejable su uso y propio de la lengua descuidada". Ahora ya es válido.
> 
> Jellby, por supuesto que hay muchísimas formas de componer diminutivos, mi duda específica es en aquellos con componentes "ie", repito, ahora mismo no se me ocurre otra palabra aparte de "caliente" que cambie su forma en diminutivo, por eso ponía como ejemplo -y duda a la vez- aguamiel, corriendo, y enfiestar.
> 
> Gracias a los dos.


 

Entiendo que  "caliente" ya es irregular. Igual que algunas formas de la conjugación del verbo _calentar_: _caliento, calientas, calienta_.

En español tenemos muchos adjetivos terminados en -ente, que conservan la raíz de los latinos:  _-ens, -ntis_, y que no han tomado el diptongo a pesar de la _e_ en la sílaba tónica. 

Solvente, del latin _solvens, solventis._
Excelente, del latín _excellens, excellentis._
Repelente, del latín _repellens, repellentis._

Sin embargo, _caliente_, del latín _calens, calentis_, no mantiene la regularidad, sino que se  irregulariza  evolucionando al diptongo que también aparece en el verbo. 

El superlativo _calentísimo_ conserva la raíz latina, por eso se dice que su uso es culto.
_Calientísimo_, formado de _caliente_, también es usado con normalidad. Pero no se habla de uso culto porque se ha modificado. Pero modificadas están las dos palabras: caliente y calientísimo, en el mismo grado.

Cultismo: 2. m. Ling. Vocablo procedente de una lengua clásica que penetra por vía culta en una lengua moderna sin pasar por las transformaciones fonéticas normales de las voces populares.

Saludos


----------



## Jellby

mirx said:


> ahora mismo no se me ocurre otra palabra aparte de "caliente" que cambie su forma en diminutivo, por eso ponía como ejemplo -y duda a la vez- aguamiel, corriendo, y enfiestar.



No son diminutivos, diminutivos, pero se parecen...

Bueno - bonito
Tierno - ternilla
Liebre - lebrato (esto es lo más parecido a diminutivo)
Fiesta - festín
Valiente - Valentín

Sin embargo, quizá con otros adjetivos como "ardiente", "pudiente", "reciente", etc., si los quisiera usar como diminutivos, sólo quizá, puede ser que dijera "ardentito", "pudentito" y "recentito", no lo sé...


----------



## mirx

Jellby said:


> Sin embargo, quizá con otros adjetivos como "ardiente", "pudiente", "reciente", etc., si los quisiera usar como diminutivos, sólo quizá, puede ser que dijera "ardentito", "pudentito" y "recentito", no lo sé...


 
A más o menos estos me refería.

Seguramente en México diríamos "pud*ie*ntillo", conservando el diptongo.

Los otros dos no sé porque no me suenan naturales en ninguna forma del diminutivo.


----------



## iUS_mASteR

¡Hola!
Mi opinión es que no hay que confundir el uso del verbo con el adjetivo.
La palabra "calientito" alude al adjetivo, v.gr., el café está calientito. Por lo tanto, sólo se trata del diminutivo de "caliente", y su uso correcto es "calientito", acá en Chile o en cualquier parte de habla hispana.

saludos!!


----------



## iUS_mASteR

Jellby said:


> No son diminutivos, diminutivos, pero se parecen...
> 
> Bueno - bonito
> Tierno - ternilla
> Liebre - lebrato (esto es lo más parecido a diminutivo)
> Fiesta - festín
> Valiente - Valentín




amigo...
estos ejemplos ni siquiera se acercan a lo que es un diminutivo
saludos!!


----------



## Lobins

alejandro(colima) said:


> me pueden decir cual es la forma correcta si calentito o calientito
> 
> gracias


 
Es castellano de España sólo se puede decir "calentito".


----------



## Pinairun

Creo que su origen latino es _calens, *calent*is_.  
Su evolución al castellano derivó hacia el diptongo "ie" en "caliente".  Sin embargo, tanto el superlativo "calentísimo" como el diminutivo "calentito" retoman la raíz latina.

Y luego están las distintas formas de uso en muchos países.
Saludos


----------



## kirakillers

Bueno yo tuve la misma duda porque leyendo me encontré con _calentito_ y me pareció que sonaba tan mal que tuve que buscar. 
En Venezuela no se dice ni calentito ni calientito, sino _calientico_ así como la mayoría de los diminutivos terminan en _co(a) _y no _to(ta)_. El español es tan amplio que no es raro que muchísimas palabras sean diferentes dependiendo del país.


----------



## iUS_mASteR

¡hola!

Estoy absolutamente de acuerdo contigo. El uso varía dependiendo del país. Sin embargo, esa duda persiste aún entre personas de mi país (Chile) sobre si es calientito o calentito, por lo cual he tratado de buscar la respuesta mas acorde a las reglas comunes de gramatica.
Si en tu país dicen "calientico", lo encuentro super, mientras no sea "calentico" jeje.
¡saludos!


----------



## ErOtto

iUS_mASteR said:


> Si en tu país dicen "calientico", lo encuentro super, *mientras no sea "calentico"* jeje.
> ¡saludos!


 
¡Pues si que está calentito o calientito o calientico o calentico este hilo! 

Y, puestos a poder, porqué no se va a poder decir *calentico*... en Andalucía y Castilla-La Mancha se usa bastante. 

Como ya dijo el célebre Góngora... ande yo calentico y ríase la gente... ¿o fue Cervantes? ¡Ay no, que fue García Marquez! 

Ahora en serio... calentito en España y otros paises latinoamericanos, calientito en México y otros paises latinoamericanos, calentico en La Mancha o en Andalucía (y en otros paises latinoamericanos)... ¿qué más da? Con la de "patadas al diccionario" que damos todos cada día... seamos más tolerantes... o como se diría en España a raiz de una serie de televisión... ¡un poquito de por favor!

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## ampurdan

Hola:

Yo creo que el hecho de que figure "calentito" en el DRAE no obedece a ninguna intención de fijar la forma del diminutivo, puesto que los diminutivos cuyo significado es claro no se incluyen en el DRAE (consultar "Advertencias sobre el uso de este diccionario", apartado 2.11). Figura ahí porque "calentito" tiene un significado especial, distinto de su uso como diminutivo. Si no se recoge "calientito" también con el significado de "recién hecho y sucedido" (sí es que así se usa) y no se marca "calentito" como "Esp.", "Ur." y "Arg.", supongo que es porque las otras Academias no se han pronunciado al respecto (consultar el apartado 2.2).

Por lo demás, en la recentísima _Nueva Gramática de la Lengua Española_ de la AALE, epígrafe 9.1, establece que "un rasgo característico de la morfología apreciativa [o sea, la formación de diminutivos, aumentativos, etc.] es el hecho de que no suele dar lugar a las numerosas ALTERNANCIAS DE DIPTONGACIÓN (/e/ - /ie/, /o/ - /ue/) que se registran en otro tipo de derivados". Pone de ejemplos, entre otros, "viento" y "vientecito" y "cuello" y "cuellito".

En el epígrafe 9.1ñ, sin embargo, se habla del caso particular de "calentito" y "calientito":

"En muchos países americanos se prefiere _calientito_ como diminutivo de _caliente_, en particular en gran parte de México, Chile y de las áreas centroamericana y andina. No obstante, también se registra en algunos de estos países la alternancia _calientito_ y _calentito_. En el español europeo y en el rioplatense solo es común la variante _calentito_".


----------



## eduardoguevara

A mí no me cabe en la cabeza, por ejemplo, que el diminutivo de fiesta sea festita (o festica). Tampoco diría nunca "ventito" o "ventico" como diminutivo de viento.


----------



## menyoj

Hola foreras/os
¿Se dice calentitas o calientitas? el diccionario me engaña!!!
Gracias
Menyoj


----------



## XiaoRoel

Yo diría _calentitas_, pero en esto de la lengua coloquial hay de todo.


----------



## ManPaisa

En Colombia lo común es _calienticas_.  Ya sabes que en el mundo hispanohablante hay de todo, como en botica.


----------



## pelikano

Yuribear said:


> Calentito se que también lo utilizan mucho en sudamérica, v.gr., Argentina, Chile, Perú y Uruguay con seguridad. Los otros no estoy segura.



En Perú se usa "Calentito"


----------



## Montserrat 74

Bueno yo creo que si la palabra correcta es "calentito" todo el mundo debería hablar así.  Si toooodo un país no habla correctamente pues a preocuparse por enseñarles a las nuevas generaciones a hablar bien....no les parece???.  O sabiendo no van a hacer nada!!! 

Saludos


----------



## zhaul-san

alejandro(colima) said:


> a ver : la forma no conjugable del verbo calentar,  es calentado(participio), por lo que infiero que debe ser calentito y no calientito .
> 
> esta calentito aquello : es decir no se esta conjugando
> 
> que opinan ?



Aca me surge la duda,

¿Calientito deriba de caliente o de calentar?

¿Es calientito un adjetivo o un verbo?

Dado que caliente es un adjetivo, y calientito es un adjetivo derivado del mismo.  Lo correcto es calientito, sin embargo este diminutivo no es correcto de todas formas.  Imaginese dandole un diminutivo a bonito, ¿bonitito? ¿bonitotito?
Y en terminos de conceptuación, ¿cual es la diferencia entre caliente y calientito? ¿Entre pequeño y pequeñito?

Desde mi punto de vista es totalmente incorrecto usar la palabra calientito.

Ahora con respecto a calentito la real academia no da una definición con respecto a calentar o caliente, si no que le define como *1.     * adj. coloq.  Recién hecho o sucedido, como se diría en el siguiente ejemplo, Compre pan calentito.


----------



## skubrick

Lo correcto desde un punto de vista de la gramática tradicional es "calientito", explico porque.
Si "calentito" viniera de "calentar", sería una derivación de un infinitivo, lo cual en la lengua española no existe.
Con respecto a alguien que mencionó al participio, el participio del es "caliente" y no "calentado", es irregular como otros verbos (ej: roto, no rompido). Por lo que la derivación lógica sería "calientito"
Ahora bien, desde un punto de vista de la gramática funcional, alguna de estas dos formas quedará con el tiempo, y esta después será la forma gramatical.

Soy chileno, estudiante de Letras y por ende ya llevo varios cursos de gramática, estoy segurísimo de lo anterior.
Espero haya resuelto dudas, saludos.


----------



## 0scar

Dado el éxito de este hilo voy a abrir otro para preguntar porque se dice ca*lie*nte y no ca*le*nte.


----------



## Alemanita

skubrick said:


> Con respecto a alguien que mencionó al participio, el participio del es "caliente" y no "calentado", es irregular como otros verbos (ej: roto, no rompido).
> 
> Espero haya resuelto dudas, saludos.



Me ha surgido una duda:

el participio de romper es roto, de abrir, abierto - de acuerdo.

Pero si te fjas en la conjugación de calentar en el enlace que da el Diccionario de la Real Academia al lado de cada verbo, verás que el participio de calentar es simple y llanamente calentado.

Que exista otro participio, más antiguo, y que es caliente, son cinco pesos aparte.

Así como imprimido - impreso, bendecido - bendito, etc.


----------



## miguel89

skubrick said:


> Con respecto a alguien que mencionó al participio, el participio del es "caliente" y no "calentado",





Alemanita said:


> Pero si te fjas en la conjugación de calentar en el enlace que da el Diccionario de la Real Academia al lado de cada verbo, verás que el participio de calentar es simple y llanamente calentado.


El participio de calentar es regular.


----------



## XiaoRoel

0scar said:


> Dado el éxito de este hilo voy a abrir otro para preguntar porque se dice ca*lie*nte y no ca*le*nte.


Lat. calĕnte[m] > esp. caliente (ĕ > ie).


----------



## skubrick

Con respecto a los participios, existen diversos que se escriben de dos formas (presidente electo - el presidente fue elegido / Huevo frito - el huevo fue freído), por lo mismo, cuando se utiliza el participio como adjetivo o como atribución se utiliza la forma irregular. En el caso de calientito, se ocupa como adjetivo o atributo, por lo que siempre vendrá de caliente y no de calentado.

Si se usa calentado como participio, pero para expresar acción, más como verbo que como adjetivo (el plato es calentado), sin embargo, este no deriva, no se le aplican diminutivos.

Por esto, es calientito.


----------



## Fernanda Zambrano

En mi opinión, la respuesta es sencilla  Aunque no soy para nada estudiosa del tema, amateur completamente.

Uno al referirse a algo que está con temperatura elevada utiliza el adjetivo "*caliente*", y por lo tanto, al querer hablar de algo menos caliente, se utilizaría su diminutivo, que en este caso sería reemplazando la _e_ final por el _-ito_. Por eso para mí se debería decir "*calientito*".

Sin embargo, en la DRAE solo sale la palabra "calentito". Y si leemos el significado, no es representativo a lo que se quiere decir, por lo tanto no cuenta.

Saludos!


----------



## menyoj

Creo que existe otra palabra. Es TIBIO, claro que depende de lo "calentito que esté"


----------



## Istriano

En el Collins Spanish Dictionary hay sólo *calentito*.


----------



## cuchicu

La.Zrta.Geni said:


> Yo creo que en cada lugar lo pueden decir como quieran.
> Es que en ciertos lugares dicen calientito ues lo toman como si viniera del adjetivo caliente. y en otros dicen caliente ya que lo dicen proveniendo del verbo calentar.
> Yo siempre tuve esta pregunta y todavia no la puedo responder.
> La verdad no se cual es la correcta.


 

La razón no la sé, pero en España se dice calentito.


----------



## Magnalp

Creo que lo más probable es que pase lo mismo que pasó con el superlativo de _bueno,_ que termine prefiriéndose aquella forma con diptongo por parecer más normal a los oídos del hablante, esto por la misma lógica que quien habla establece: tomo un adjetivo, y simplemente agrego una terminación:

Bueno
___Buenísimo_

Fuerte
___Fuertísimo_

Nuevo
___Nuevísimo_

Cierto
___Ciertísmo_

Estaríamos hablando de adjetivos formados a partir de adjetivos en español, el qué es más correcto, en estos casos, simplemente reside en la percepción y el entorno; son solo variaciones en el lenguaje, no faltas de sintaxis, de gramática, como varias ya cometidas aquí...


----------



## ErOtto

Magnalp said:


> __Buenísimo,o_Fuertísimo, __Nuevísimo, Ciertísimo_
> 
> Estaríamos hablando de adjetivos formados a partir de adjetivos en español, el qué es más correcto, en estos casos, simplemente reside en la percepción y el entorno; son solo variaciones en el lenguaje, no faltas de sintaxis, de gramática, como varias ya cometidas aquí...


 
Sería así si no se diera el caso de que el español es un idioma normativo, por lo que los superlativos anteriores no son correctos y deben ser *bonísimo*, *fortísimo*, *novísimo* y *certísimo*. (Hasta que los _Sres. académicos _se dobleguen al uso popular ).

Aunque es certísimo  que en el caso de *buenísimo* se escucha con mucha más frecuencia que *bonísimo*.

Saludos
Er


----------



## Magnalp

Pues los "señores académicos" los reconocen como correctos, y como lo que son: una variación; todos los ejemplos que he mencionado son correctos:


> *3.* Muchos adjetivos que tienen en su raíz los diptongos _ie _o_ ue _presentan en el superlativo formas sin diptongar que conservan la raíz del adjetivo latino correspondiente, como ocurre en _certísimo, fortísimo,_ _novísimo _o_ ternísimo_. En la mayoría de los casos, estas formas alternan en el uso con otras que incorporan la raíz española del adjetivo, como _ciertísimo, fuertísimo, nuevísimo _o _tiernísimo,_ *igualmente válidas* y, por lo general, más coloquiales; en algún caso, la forma con diptongo carece de aceptación en el habla culta de algunas zonas, pero es usada con normalidad en otras, como ocurre con _calientísimo,_ forma comúnmente usada en algunos países de América, pero ajena a la norma culta en otras zonas del ámbito hispánico.


(→ -ísimo, 3).

Como dije, es en gran parte una cuestión de de dónde eres, usted, por ejemplo, que es de España, donde se prefiere aquellos términos apegados al latín, tiene por incorrectas las palabras que en un país como México, por ejemplo, son totalmente normales.


----------



## ErOtto

Magnalp said:


> Pues los "señores académicos" los reconocen como correctos, y como lo que son: una variación; todos los ejemplos que he mencionado son correctos...


 
Mis disculpas. 

Debía haber consultado el DPD antes de 'abrir la boca'. 
Si ya me lo decían de pequeño... primero, pensar; después, comprobar; sólo entonces, hablar. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## Magnalp

Estoy seguro de que a un mexicano promedio los adjetivos sin hiato le podrían haber parecido o sonado incorrectos, en términos iguales. Como quizá dijo Sigmund Freud, que creo no hablaba español: "El narcisismo de las pequeñas diferencias es la obsesión por diferenciarse de aquello que nos resulta más familiar y parecido".


----------



## Troesma

Es calentito, calientito no existe


----------



## Silver Sapphire

Perdonen que resucite un tema un poco antiguo, pero yo tenía una duda parecida sobre ambas palabras y encontré el hilo. Solo una pequeña aclaración para Yuribear (mensaje 12 de este hilo): en Ecuador decimos "calientito".


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Troesma said:


> Es calentito, calientito no existe



No has leído los 80 comentarios, entonces.

Cal*i*entito para 120 millones de mexicanos, y para otros x millones de hispanoparlantes/hablantes.


----------



## Magnalp

__La diptongación no es una regla, sino un fenómeno (la mejor prueba de esto es que alguien podría decir _di*jie*ron_ tan normalmente como _hi*cie*ron,_ por ejemplo, y esta persona solo estaría siguiendo un patrón; estaría cayendo en un error, según la norma culta actual). En estos casos, de la sílaba tónica de la voz latina se formó un diptongo en el español (_fortis_ → *fuer*te); las formas superlativas, al venir directamente del latín, y al no conservar esta sílaba su lugar, no sufrieron este cambio (_fortissĭmus_ → for*tí*simo). El caso aquí es que ahora el superlativo no se está formando a partir de la lengua latina, sino directamente de un adjetivo español, y este no se ve modificado por la terminación agregada (fuerte → fuertísimo, fuertesito, fuertote). Ambas formas son totalmente válidas, cada una simplemente sigue una lógica distinta.


----------



## Naticruz

Esto es lo que dice el DPD. Al parecer nos aclara dudas:

*«caliente*. ‘Que tiene o produce calor’. Tiene dos superlativos válidos: _calentísimo, _que conserva la raíz del adjetivo latino y es mayoritario en el uso culto, y_ calientísimo, _formado sobre _caliente _(→-ísimo, 3) y usado con normalidad en algunos países de América.»

Un saludo


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Por aquí calentito, pero después de ver esto en el DPD no sé que decir:

*caliente*. ‘Que tiene o produce calor’. Tiene dos superlativos válidos: _calentísimo, _que conserva la raíz del adjetivo latino y es mayoritario en el uso culto, y_ calientísimo, _formado sobre _caliente _(→-ísimo, 3) y usado con normalidad en algunos países de América.

_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

Saludos_


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

PACOALADROQUE said:


> Por aquí calentito, pero después de ver esto en el DPD no sé que decir:



¡Pues eso di... calientito!

(85 intervenciones alrededor de una *i*... debe estar contenta).


----------



## cacarulo

Troesma said:


> Es calentito, calientito no existe



Yo sería más cuidadoso con definiciones como esa. O acotaría su alcance territorial. En la Argentina, no se usa, pero tiene más de 3.000.000 de respuestas en Google... (La primera es... ¡este tema!).


----------



## Troesma

Amigo cacarulo: Entiendo que quien hizo la consulta sabía que existen ambos vocablos eso no está en duda y lo has confirmado realizando la búsqueda en Google, mi respuesta no se refirió a que nadie usa la palabra calientito sino a que es incorrecta en cuanto a su uso en el idioma castellano.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Troesma said:


> Amigo cacarulo: Entiendo que quien hizo la consulta sabía que existen ambos vocablos eso no está en duda y lo has confirmado realizando la búsqueda en Google, mi respuesta no se refirió a que nadie usa la palabra calientito sino a que es incorrecta en cuanto a su uso en el idioma castellano.



88 intervenciones con esta: cal*i*entito por acá. Me uno una vez más a cacarulo: ojo con lo _incorrecto_.


----------



## Ornitorrinco

poder no se dice pueder porque el acento NO está en po
puedo se dice puedo y no podo, porque el acento está en pue

calentar se dice calentar y no calientar, porque el acento NO está en len, sino en tar
caliente se dice caliente y no calente, porque el acento está en lien.

Siguiendo ese patrón acentual:
calentito se dice calentito porque el acento NO está en len, sino ti.


----------



## Istriano

calentón 
calientón


----------



## torrebruno

¡Y no olvidaros del sustantivo!: los calentitos, bien calentitos.


----------



## omargosh

La RAE ya incluye "calientito" en uno de sus diccionarios (si bien no es el _DRAE_), el _Diccionario de americanismos_:

calientito.
  I. 1. m. _Pe. _Infusión con naranja, limón o hierbas medicinales a la que se le agrega aguardiente.
calientito, -a.
  I. 1. adj. _Gu_, _Ho_, _ES_, _Ni_, _Pa_, _PR_, _Ve_; _Py_, pop. _Referido a un producto o mercancía_, que acaba de salir al marcado. 

Nótese que, como en la entrada de "calentito" en el _DRAE_, en las entradas no se define el diminutivo, sino usos derivados de este.


----------



## Luciodo

Según el diccionario de la RAE (Real Academia Española), el diminutivo de *caliente *es *calentito*. Espero haber ayudado.


----------



## monsantef

Fernando said:


> En España desde luego cambia a calentito.



El diccionario de los españoles acepta la palabra calientito que se deriva de caliente.
Quizá calentito se derive de calente en la perspectiva de los amigos españoles.
Tampoco encuentro en el diccionario de los españoles que calentito se derive de calentar.
Salvo mejor parecer.


----------



## Lord Darktower

monsantef said:


> El diccionario de los españoles acepta la palabra calientito que se deriva de caliente. Se equivoca. Habla de uno de los diccionarios, quizás el de referencia, que explica el significado de las palabras que componen el idioma que usted... ¿habla? (¿qué es eso de "Peruvian Spanish" en un foro 'Solo Español'?. ¿No se siente orgulloso de declarar que habla peruano?).
> 
> Quizá calentito se derive de calente en la perspectiva de los amigos españoles. Se vuelve a equivocar. Parece que está justificado por las derivaciones lingüisticas de una lengua madre que no inventaron los españoles.
> Tampoco encuentro en el diccionario de los españoles que calentito se derive de calentar. Ande, pues tómese el trabajo de leer el hilo, donde se han expuesto opiniones de todos los países según usos y costumbres. Y parece que aceptadas y respetadas por todos.
> Salvo mejor parecer.


*[...]*


----------



## jazmin1492

en México se escucha más que nada calientito, ¨los tamales están calientitos¨  ¨se venden tamales calientitos¨ ¨quiero unos tacos bien calientitos¨ pero es bueno saber que lo correcto es otra cosa, ahora trataré de decir calentito, por ahí leí un comentario que dice que si en México dice calentito lo verán raro, pero para nada, acá la gente no suele fijarse mucho en como pronuncias una palabra por lo contrario es común escuchar trajieron, dijieron cuando lo correcto es trajeron, dijeron yo antes así las decía porque asñi crecí escuchándolas y no me interesaba tanto en si estaba bien o mal pero ahora que he madurado como persona quiero hablar lo mejor posible mi idioma.


----------



## lepzt

En Argentina se dice calentito, la única forma aceptada por la RAE, calientito no existe en el diccionario de la RAE, no le busquen cinco patas al gato...


----------



## Jntte

alejandro(colima) said:


> me pueden decir cual es la forma correcta si calentito o calientito
> 
> gracias



Tenía la misma duda entre calentito y calientito. Buscando aclarar la duda, encontré esta información:

*Ambas formas adjetivas son posibles*: calentito y calientito: _Por favor, sírvame un café calentito/calientito;_ lo mismo que calentísimo y calientísimo: _Quiero un café calentísimo/ calientísimo.
_Las primeras se crean sobre la base latina _calens _y pueden aparecer acompañadas de un adverbio para marcar su grado superlativo: _Por favor, sírvame un café bien calentito/calientito;_mientras que las segundas lo hacen sobre la base castellana _caliente _y no admiten adverbio, puesto que el grado superlativo ya aparece marcado con el sufijo -ísimo.

Tomado de: http://castellanoactual.com/calentito-o-calientito/


----------



## XiaoRoel

En español, una vez substituído *calidus*, palabra esdrújula en latín con /i/ breve, que da en gallego y en español *caldo*, por el participio de presente de *calere* (con e larga), _*calentem*_ (con la /e/ medial breve), se constituyen en la lengua dos lexemas alomorfos, calient- en la que el diptongo español continúa la /e/ breve del latín y calent- (sin diptonganción); el primer lexema se ve en el adjetivo *caliente*, con morfema de género cero, es decir indiferente a la distinción género en -o/género en -a. mal llamados "masculino" y "femenino" (denominación basada en la *general*, pero no total, coincidencia de sexo macho-hembra con morfemas de género en los seres claramente sexuados), con su variante _*callente*_, y _callentar_ -por ejemplo en el Quijote, palatalizada (_-li- > -ll-_, como _lievare_ > llevar, despalatalizada en gallego, levar); el segundo lexema aparece en *calentar* (_escalentar_, _acalentar_), calentura, calenturiento, calenturón, canlenturoso.
El diminutivo aparece adscrito en el español general al lexema *calent*-, *calentito*, forma preferida además en la lengua escrita. El lexema _*calient*_-, *calientíto*, es de uso parece que general en el español mexicano y zonas del Caribe, con una tendencia a la restricción y especialización sermántica, que se cumple totalmente en Perú, según el diccionario de americanismos antes citado. 
Esta tendencia a la especialización semántica es propio de formas secundarias, frente a las primarias que conservan siempre el significado original.
En las variedades de español en que *calientito* triunfe en lo oral, en la lengua escrita se preferirá la forma canónica *calentito*.
Cada cosa en su nivel y en su uso recto es idiomática, *calientito* en su nivel diastrático y en su variedad diatópica es absolutamente correcto, ahora bien en el español general y en la lengua escrita debe prevalecer la forma consagrada por la tradición cultural, *calentito*.
En cuanto al superlativo, ha de valer el mismo análisis.
Un saludo (hoy estoy simpático).


----------



## Jntte

XiaoRoel said:


> En español, una vez substituído *calidus*, palabra esdrújula en latín con /i/ breve, que da en gallego y en español *caldo*, por el participio de presente de *calere* (con e larga), _*calentem*_ (con la /e/ medial breve), se constituyen en la lengua dos lexemas alomorfos, calient- en la que el diptongo español continúa la /e/ breve del latín y calent- (sin diptonganción); el primer lexema se ve en el adjetivo *caliente*, con morfema de género cero, es decir indiferente a la distinción género en -o/género en -a. mal llamados "masculino" y "femenino" (denominación basada en la *general*, pero no total, coincidencia de sexo macho-hembra con morfemas de género en los seres claramente sexuados), con su variante _*callente*_, y _callentar_ -por ejemplo en el Quijote, palatalizada (_-li- > -ll-_, como _lievare_ > llevar, despalatalizada en gallego, levar); el segundo lexema aparece en *calentar* (_escalentar_, _acalentar_), calentura, calenturiento, calenturón, canlenturoso.
> El diminutivo aparece adscrito en el español general al lexema *calent*-, *calentito*, forma preferida además en la lengua escrita. El lexema _*calient*_-, *calientíto*, es de uso parece que general en el español mexicano y zonas del Caribe, con una tendencia a la restricción y especialización sermántica, que se cumple totalmente en Perú, según el diccionario de americanismos antes citado.
> Esta tendencia a la especialización semántica es propio de formas secundarias, frente a las primarias que conservan siempre el significado original.
> En las variedades de español en que *calientito* triunfe en lo oral, en la lengua escrita se preferirá la forma canónica *calientito*.
> Cada cosa en su nivel y en su uso recto es idiomática, *calientito* en su nivel diastrático y en su variedad diatópica es absolutamente correcto, ahora bien en el español general y en la lengua escrita debe prevalecer la forma consagrada por la tradición cultural, *calentito*.
> En cuanto al superlativo, ha de valer el mismo análisis.
> Un saludo (hoy estoy simpático).



Aclarado! Muchas gracias!
P.D. Me agrada cuando está simpático


----------



## Cal inhibes

Acabo de leer todo el hilo y quedé frío. Para calentarme, necesito un buen aguard*en*tico por entre los dentecitos.
Salud.


----------



## AlvaroCC

Según las normas generales de derivación, deberíamos decir calentito, esto es, sin diptongo, por ser -len- una sílaba átona (como, por ejemplo, en calentar o en calentamos). Sin embargo, los derivados diminutivos están tan íntimamente ligados a su forma primitiva, que hoy tienden a mantenerla intacta, y por eso decimos calientito. En resumen: tanto calentito como calientito son aceptados en la norma culta, si bien este último es algo más informal.


----------

